# Laptop Import from USA



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys
my roommate is thinking of buying this laptop Amazon.com: ASUS Republic of Gamers G75VW-AH71 17.3-Inch Gaming Laptop: Computers & Accessories
 but the problem is just that regarding customs and all.
Does anyone has any idea how much does the custom duty will be when he is going to get it. about warranty I think this one has international warranty. The only problem is the custom duty and how is it calculated on such items.


----------



## sanemate (Apr 9, 2013)

First, buy this one (G75VX) and not G75VW

Amazon.com: ASUS G75VX G75VX-BHI7N09 17.3-Inch Laptop: Electronics

Second, customs for laptops is between 16-17% (if it is shipped from there).



$hadow said:


> Hi guys
> my roommate is thinking of buying this laptop Amazon.com: ASUS Republic of Gamers G75VW-AH71 17.3-Inch Gaming Laptop: Computers & Accessories
> but the problem is just that regarding customs and all.
> Does anyone has any idea how much does the custom duty will be when he is going to get it. about warranty I think this one has international warranty. The only problem is the custom duty and how is it calculated on such items.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2013)

sanemate said:


> First, buy this one (G75VX) and not G75VW
> 
> Amazon.com: ASUS G75VX G75VX-BHI7N09 17.3-Inch Laptop: Electronics
> 
> Second, customs for laptops is between 16-17% (if it is shipped from there).



brother can you please specify the word ''if shipped from there'' and secondly the 17% is on indian currency.


----------



## nandu26 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think US postal dept has banned export of Laptops from USA due to battery issue. 

Better to buy from India itself. Customs will take long time to clear.


----------



## nitheeshr (Apr 10, 2013)

during transit, if there is any problem, then u hav to send it back all the way to US and that will cost u a lot ( i dont think asus india will take responsibility). also its better to check the laptop by hand before buying. there has been a lots of complaint for excessive heating of grapix card (can be rectified by repasting, but will void warranty) and loose screen hinges etc. so someone has to check personally before buying.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like spending a few extra bucks will guarantee peace of mind.


----------



## shejin983 (Aug 16, 2013)

I already purchased one from Amazon for Rs.115000(Incl Customs)
ASUS G75VX G75VX-BHI7N09

Its around 1 month old & in excellent condition.
Ready to sale for *Rs.95000*
contact shejin983@yahoo dot com

i7-8gb ram- 3gb gfx- 1 TB HDD


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2013)

shejin983 said:


> I already purchased one from Amazon for Rs.115000(Incl Customs)
> ASUS G75VX G75VX-BHI7N09
> 
> Its around 1 month old & in excellent condition.
> ...



Sorry mate not interested
why don't you try bazaar section


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2013)

ausu will not offer warranty for your pc in India
get the same from india. Different PC's have country specific parts and a laptop made for US will overheat in India.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

But Asus ROG series have international warranty right? better get quote from ishopinternational.com to know more about taxes.
there is a member on TGF who imported Asus ROG laptop from US. better contact him. I think he also bought same laptop with GTX 670MX.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2013)

RON28 said:


> But Asus ROG series have international warranty right? better get quote from ishopinternational.com to know more about taxes.
> there is a member on TGF who imported Asus ROG laptop from US. better contact him. I think he also bought same laptop with GTX 670MX.


That member is on comment no. 5 he imported one from US.


----------



## nitheeshr (Aug 16, 2013)

there is no overheating.. asus has got the highest efficiency in cooling with 2 fans.. also all the laptops has one year minimum international warranty which depends on country.. for India, its one year..


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 17, 2013)

Customs is 16.5% for laptops... At least that was what they charged me for my lappy... Get a quote from ishopinternational to ascertain the approximate amount your friend will be needing to pay!!!


----------

